# Hilton GRAND Vacation Club Palm Desert Coming Q3 2022



## holdaer (Jun 13, 2022)

All,
Looks like former Club Intrawest/Embarc Palm Desert location will get rebranded as a Hilton Grand Vacation Club resort in Q3 2022.  It appears that current HGVC members will have access to this resort without being a HGV Max member.  On the flip side, Diamond Resort members will need to be a HGV Max member to gain access.  I see the highest value of HGV Max to be with Diamond Resort owners and not for current HGVC members.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 13, 2022)

That is the best news, as I am more interested in Embarc than I am Diamond.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 13, 2022)

That’s great news!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 13, 2022)

That's great news indeed! It's nice to have more good options.

Mike


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 13, 2022)

So happy to hear this!  Hopefully this is a sign of how the rest of the Embarc properties will be integrated.

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 13, 2022)

That is wonderful news! I hope the points levels are the same as when they were an affiliate and not inflated like the newer HGVCs. I've heard this is a beautiful resort. Bring on those Embarcs.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 13, 2022)

Does that give the Embarc/Club Intrawest owners reciprocal access to HGVC?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 13, 2022)

I would expect so because it would require reciprocal inventory. Would love to hear from some Embarc owners.


----------



## zentraveler (Jun 13, 2022)

By some miracle, we not only this through II in November of 2020, but with an accommodation credit. Oh for the good old days. We got there from SF 2 hours before  California started another mandated quarantine for everyone, but they let us check in and we had a wonderful week. It is a lovely resort and we could go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 13, 2022)

@holdaer Where did you see that? Is that on the HHonors app? I would love to check when others might be coming out.


----------



## Intheknow (Jun 13, 2022)

I just found out, this is just a change in the branding of the resort.  This does mean Club Member can book at this property at this time.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jun 13, 2022)

holdaer said:


> Looks like former Club Intrawest/Embarc Palm Desert location will get rebranded as a Hilton Grand Vacation Club resort in Q3 2022. * It appears that current HGVC members will have access to this resort without being a HGV Max member. *



What is the basis of this statement?  There's no obligation to given existing HGVC members access to every new resort...or access equal to or similar to what we get for other HGVC resorts (i.e. they could significantly shorten the reservation windows).  Just wondering if we actually have details of how this will work...Thanks for flagging this exciting development!

Link on the main HGVC webpage here:  https://www.hiltongrandvacations.co...ornia/hilton-grand-vacations-club-palm-desert


----------



## dayooper (Jun 13, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> What is the basis of this statement?  There's no obligation to given existing HGVC members access to every new resort...or access equal to or similar to what we get for other HGVC resorts (i.e. they could significantly shorten the reservation windows).  Just wondering if we actually have details of how this will work...Thanks for flagging this exciting development!
> 
> Link on the main HGVC webpage here:  https://www.hiltongrandvacations.co...ornia/hilton-grand-vacations-club-palm-desert



We don’t have any details, but a member emailed one of the high ups several questions. One was about new resorts only being in HGV Max, not HGVC. His reply was that any resort in the HGVC club will be available to all members of that club. I suppose that could be taken many ways, but I read it as if a resort is in HGVC, it’s available to all members of HGVC. I’m somewhat optimistic that these will bookable. I guess this will be the litmus test if all resorts in HGVC will be available to all members of HGVC.

Now, could this be like a SW Florida affiliate with very limited availability? Probably, but its still better than nothing.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 14, 2022)

This is certainly a positive sign but rebranding doesn’t necessarily mean that normal HGVC members will have access.    @Bill4728, are you hearing anything?


----------



## holdaer (Jun 14, 2022)

Per another thread on this forum, it appears that HGV MAX is a vehicle that will enable members to book between HGVC and HVC resorts.  Each club will have it's own branded resorts.  In order to make reservations to the other club, you will need to be member of HGV MAX.  I know nothing is official yet, however, this is my interpretation based on feedback from others on this forum.  I'm a visual person and below is how I see this working.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 14, 2022)

This is the first I've seen about this BUT I was hoping for something like this although I have no inside info.  I'll get back to you.

At this point there are no new resorts that Embarc points can reserve (like a HGVC in orlando or LV) but we'll see about the future.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2022)

I would think that in order for HGVC members to book at this resort, owners at the Embarc resort would need to join HGV through an affiliation of the resort. Kind of like the SW Florida properties? The resort or owners of it would have to make the inventory available for HGVC members by being members of the club also. Then by booking other HGVC inventory or unused inventory at 9 months being made available.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 14, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think that in order for HGVC members to book at this resort, owners at the Embarc resort would need to join HGV through an affiliation of the resort. Kind of like the SW Florida properties? The resort or owners of it would have to make the inventory available for HGVC members by being members of the club also. Then by booking other HGVC inventory or unused inventory at 9 months being made available.


Not necessarily.  Think about when we used to have booking access to Embarc  (Club Intrawest at that time) properties -- the CI owners didn't need to join HGV then;  I don't see why they couldn't use that same model.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 14, 2022)

GT75 said:


> This is certainly a positive sign but rebranding doesn’t necessarily mean that normal HGVC members will have access.


But as @dayooper mentioned, there was official HGV communication that stated all HGVC members will have access to all new HGVC resorts.  I guess we will see if that holds true as new resorts are added to the HGVC collection, but given that communication, I am cautiously optimistic.

For those who didn't see it, here is the communication from HGV:





The second bullet point is the key statement here.

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Not necessarily.  Think about when we used to have booking access to Embarc  (Club Intrawest at that time) properties -- the CI owners didn't need to join HGV then;  I don't see why they couldn't use that same model.
> 
> Kurt


But how did it work exactly back then? Was there a specific time period when you could make an Embarc reservation with HGVC points? Essentially just promising the leftovers of leftovers?


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 14, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> But how did it work exactly back then? Was there a specific time period when you could make an Embarc reservation with HGVC points? Essentially just promising the leftovers of leftovers?


I don't know how it worked behind the scenes, but CI members could book HGVC properties, and HGVC members could book CI properties.  It was limited availability, but it was pretty decent, as I recall.

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 14, 2022)

We traded for Embarc/Intrawest properties with our points prior to the DRI acquisition for Whistler. It was the same process we have today for Fiesta Americana. It is unknown whether owners had to enroll on their side. With our Scotland weeks, we enrolled in HGVC upon purchase (about $300) and our weeks are automatically listed as reservations in the HGVC system every year.  When we need the points, we release those weeks up to 31 days prior and they are added to our account as points. We can also trade those weeks in II or RCI.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 14, 2022)

Embarc was never pulled into Diamond, it was always seperate.  But given the previous history for like for like with CI, that model to make them all HGVC seems likely a scenario.  I would love that.  They have never said there would be 3 clubs just two HGVC and HVC, so it does make more sense to align it with HGVC.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 14, 2022)

Hey Roger @holdaer 

Where did you get that image from?  I tried looking to see if the Ontario Canada Embarc's are listed also, but I can't find anything with even Palm Desert listed?


----------



## holdaer (Jun 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Hey Roger @holdaer
> 
> Where did you get that image from?  I tried looking to see if the Ontario Canada Embarc's are listed also, but I can't find anything with even Palm Desert listed?




I found it on the HGVC public website:









						Hilton Grand Vacations
					

At Hilton Grand Vacations, we believe life is incomplete without vacations. Learn how you can see the world from the comfort of our timeshare resorts




					www.hiltongrandvacations.com


----------



## dayooper (Jun 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Hey Roger @holdaer
> 
> Where did you get that image from?  I tried looking to see if the Ontario Canada Embarc's are listed also, but I can't find anything with even Palm Desert listed?



I did a search last night and the only Embarc I saw was Palm Desert. I did not check the Western Canada resorts, though.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jun 15, 2022)

dayooper said:


> I did a search last night and the only Embarc I saw was Palm Desert. I did not check the Western Canada resorts, though.


Like man regaining his senses I assume Embarc will rebrand slowly, and one by one.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 15, 2022)

It’s about time Hilton made a presence.   Marriott and Wyndham have been in Palm Desert for sometime.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 15, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> But as @dayooper mentioned, there was official HGV communication that stated all HGVC members will have access to all new HGVC resorts. I guess we will see if that holds true as new resorts are added to the HGVC collection, but given that communication, I am cautiously optimistic.
> 
> For those who didn't see it, here is the communication from HGV:
> 
> ...


There is a big difference between "new" and "rebranded" resorts. There is a lot of wishful thinking in this thread, like GT75 I remain skeptical we will get access this easily to Embarc given HGVC propensity to extract fees and upgrade costs from club members.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 15, 2022)

Does Embarc trade in RCI? or II?

FWIW I am surprised the Embarcs are taking so long. Those properties are in less need of renovation than the HGV properties. Perhaps it is because the HGV/DRI Club properties are revenue generating with MAX and Embarcs are not? If Embarc becomes part of HGVC, then little incremental revenue so lower priority?


----------



## dayooper (Jun 15, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Does Embarc trade in RCI? or II?
> 
> FWIW I am surprised the Embarcs are taking so long. Those properties are in less need of renovation than the HGV properties. Perhaps it is because the HGV/DRI Club properties are revenue generating with MAX and Embarcs are not? If Embarc becomes part of HGVC, then little incremental revenue so lower priority?



Just a wild guess here but I think they had to figure out what to do with them. My guess is that they wanted them as part of Max, but the trust gave Embarc the power to dictate their terms. They might have thrown up a barrier like they did with DRI and almost dictated their terms. It took HGVC time to figure that out.

I also wonder if international laws are slowing up the process. There are only 2 Embarc resorts in the US and Palm Desert is supposedly the nicest of the 2.

Then again, like @SmithOp says above, they might find a way to make money off of the resorts.


----------



## holdaer (Jun 15, 2022)

@SmithOp,

1.  Previously, DRI members didn't have access to Embarc resorts
2.  Embarc resorts will add value to whichever club they go into
3.  There are more DRI members than HGVC members
4.  Conceptually, HGV MAX will add value to those members that will gain access to Embarc
5.  IMO, it makes sense to add Embarc resorts into HGVC (and mostly like with Embarc members)
6.  Highest value/revenue opportunity for joining HGV MAX is with DRI members that will now have access to Embarc resorts +  HGVC resorts

My 2 cents before the system is officially rolled out.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 15, 2022)

I certainly can be wrong on this but I thought somewhere it was stated that CI/Embarc membership was 22K (@Bill4728 or others please correct if my memory is failing me again).


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 15, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> There is a big difference between "new" and "rebranded" resorts. There is a lot of wishful thinking in this thread, like GT75 I remain skeptical we will get access this easily to Embarc given HGVC propensity to extract fees and upgrade costs from club members.


HGV has come out and said that going forward, they will have only three "collections" of resorts:  Hilton Club (aka, "By HGV", Hilton Grand Vacations Club and Hilton Vacations Club (the DRI properties).  Do you really think they will also differentiate between "new" and "rebranded" in each of those collections?  That would cause a whole new layer of complexity when corporate mergers are generally all about streamlining, consolidating and realizing synergies.  Of course, anything is possible, but given the previous corporate communications around this, I don't see them fragmenting the collections more than what they have already stated they would do.  JMHO.

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2022)

I would suspect they will try to make revenue by selling enrollments to Embarc owners so they can affiliate their weeks in the HGVC in similar ways as other affiliates do. They could put the price tag at any amount they wanted.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 15, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I would suspect they will try to make revenue by selling enrollments to Embarc owners so they can affiliate their weeks in the HGVC in similar ways as other affiliates do. They could put the price tag at any amount they wanted.



Possible. As an HGVC owner I hope they do not do this as it would create a barrier to inventory availability. I read somewhere on TUG that Embarc is mostly sold out so it would require an owner to trade their interval for HGVC to access. DRI is different because they are flush with developer weeks.

I agree with Holdaer that DRI is the primary target of Max (more DRI owners, more benefits i.e. Hilton Honors, HGVC...). Adding Embarc to HGVC would further strengthen the value proposition of MAX since DRI Club never had access before.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Possible. As an HGVC owner I hope they do not do this as it would create a barrier to inventory availability. I read somewhere on TUG that Embarc is mostly sold out so it would require an owner to trade their interval for HGVC to access. DRI is different because they are flush with developer weeks.


I don't see any other way around it though. I don't see how they could just open up all unreserved inventory at Embarc at the 9 month mark for anyone in HGVC to reserve. They have to continue to protect Embarc ownership interest in what they bought. Pure HGVC resorts work at 9 months because all owners are members of HGVC. I don't see how they can thrust HGVC on Embarc owners given the high Club Fee they would also be thrusting upon them.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 15, 2022)

What HGVC could do (to take care of legal issues)is allow CI/Embarc members to enroll their ownership in HGVC.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 15, 2022)

It only cost around $300 one time to enroll a Scotland week. I hope it is similarly priced so many Embarc owners will sign up to trade.  Embarc owners voted to join HGVC (and reject DRI when it was acquired). I hope that they voted in favor because a majority want to trade.

If they structure it like MVC with Vistana where it costs as much to enroll a week in their points program as I paid for my entire resale week, then that is a non-starter.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 15, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see any other way around it though. I don't see how they could just open up all unreserved inventory at Embarc at the 9 month mark for anyone in HGVC to reserve. They have to continue to protect Embarc ownership interest in what they bought. Pure HGVC resorts work at 9 months because all owners are members of HGVC. I don't see how they can thrust HGVC on Embarc owners given the high Club Fee they would also be thrusting upon them.


So how did they do it several years ago when HGVC members could reserve CI properties, and vice versa?  Like I stated earlier, I don't know the details behind the curtain, but as a user is seemed to work quite well.  But in the spirit of merging all properties into one of the three "collections", I'm sure something different will have to be done this time.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Jun 15, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> So how did they do it several years ago when HGVC members could reserve CI properties, and vice versa?  Like I stated earlier, I don't know the details behind the curtain, but as a user is seemed to work quite well.  But in the spirit of merging all properties into one of the three "collections", I'm sure something different will have to be done this time.
> 
> Kurt



@Bill4728 Did you ever exchange into HGVC? If so, what was it like on your end?


----------



## ConejoRed (Jun 15, 2022)

Could they not just implement different "Club reservation windows" for the Embarc resorts similar to what some of the other HGVC properties already have to preserve some of the availability for Embar members through a longer Home Week period etc.?  I am thinking something similar to Grand Islander's 6-month club window etc.?


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 15, 2022)

or even smaller window like the bHC residence club 45 days.

I know I read something in DRI forum about Embarc having governing docs that made it difficult for DRI to integrate the resorts, so it will be interesting to see how HGVC does it.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## iiderman (Jun 16, 2022)

As Elite plus we were able to book intrawest Whistler weeks (all peak ski weeks).. we could book 12 months out by calling club..good times.  Maybe HGV can bring back the magic.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 16, 2022)

iiderman said:


> As Elite plus we were able to book intrawest Whistler weeks (all peak ski weeks).. we could book 12 months


That is what I remember but it was before I was both elite and started skiing again.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 16, 2022)

I don't believe they would open all inventory all at once. I see it being more like the relationship with Fiesta Americana where they drop inventory based on historical trading patterns. They probably have some of those statistics from the prior affiliate relationship to guide them.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 16, 2022)

How hard was it to book with CI? Did you feel lucky if you booked a week or was there decent availability? The relationship was ending just as I bought my first deed.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 16, 2022)

I wasn't part of TUG then so wasn't knowledgeable about 9 month. No Elite. We booked at around 6 - 7 months for a mid-December 5 day ski weekend at Whistler and there was availability. Jan - Mar more limited but do not recall if it was completely unavailable.


----------



## holdaer (Jun 16, 2022)

dayooper said:


> How hard was it to book with CI? Did you feel lucky if you booked a week or was there decent availability? The relationship was ending just as I bought my first deed.



I was able to book a 2BR in Sandestin, FL the first week of June 2012.  I remember booking it when the window first opened up.  Booking reservations was doable but it took planning.  I would put it up there with Hilton Head, Lagoon Tower, etc.


----------



## atl (Jun 17, 2022)

There is marginally more information (and a pretty-looking gallery) on the Hilton dot com website regarding an August opening timeframe (at least for Hotel bookings?)






						Hilton Grand Vacations Club Palm Desert
					

Book your stay at our conveniently located Hilton Grand Vacations Club Palm Desert full-service hotel, offering spacious guest rooms and exceptional amenities.




					www.hilton.com


----------



## middleoforchid (Jun 18, 2022)

If I remember correctly, I booked Lagoon Tower(only 1 or 2 bd plus available for booking) at 11 months out and the next year booked Grand Waikikian( plus units only) about 11 months out also. I had to join Embarc’s internal exchange for $189 USD per year so joined 2 yrs. At the time of booking, I was told by the members’ call centre that there was only a certain amount of units available to us. Hope this helps


----------



## dayooper (Jun 18, 2022)

@middleoforchid Thanks!

Question, how far in advance can you start booking your Embarc reservations?


----------



## holdaer (Jun 18, 2022)

atl said:


> There is marginally more information (and a pretty-looking gallery) on the Hilton dot com website regarding an August opening timeframe (at least for Hotel bookings?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! The units look like they have been newly updated and they look great!  Thanks for sharing.

I'm wondering, why does Hilton.com get the better pictures and HGVC website has the old pictures?  Hmmm?


----------



## middleoforchid (Jun 18, 2022)

dayooper said:


> @middleoforchid Thanks!
> 
> Question, how far in advance can you start booking your Embarc reservations?


For Embarc resorts---6 days or more can book 11 months out and 6 days or less at 6 months out.
After Diamond took over, we were given some of their units at Royal Regency Vincennes Paris, Club Mougins near Nice and also Portugal and Italy that we can book at the same time frame. We took a couple of weeks in France, their units are clean and comfortable not luxurious.


----------



## middleoforchid (Jun 18, 2022)

holdaer said:


> Wow! The units look like they have been newly updated and they look great!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm wondering, why does Hilton.com get the better pictures and HGVC website has the old pictures?  Hmmm?


Hi, what you are looking at are the newest type of units called Casitas and they are all located in one bldg, they are bigger, not much view but require a lot more points. Just like Hilton Elara, there are so many different types of units available to book.


----------



## NOLA47 (Jun 18, 2022)

When we joined HGVC, they MANAGED club intrawest in sandestin, Florida.  As an elite member, we could book twelve months out so when we returned from vacation there, I would immediately book the following year.  When it became an EMBARC property, we no longer had access to the property which was very disappointing.  HGVC has no properties at all in that area just a hilton hotel which requires a lot of hilton honors points and has resort fees.  When HGVC bought diamond, I immediately thought we would again have access to EMBARC sandestin (formerly Club Intrawest) only to find out that we would not have access to the EMBARC properties even if you joined the max deal.  I certainly hope they are giving consideration to the sandestin property to be converted to HGVC since they have no other property there.  Some years ago, I was certain I saw a sign indicating a HGVC property was being built there then it just disappeared.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jun 18, 2022)

I tested trying to search for and book this resort for spring 2023 and it doesn't come up. Has anyone successfully searched and booked?


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 23, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> I tested trying to search for and book this resort for spring 2023 and it doesn't come up. Has anyone successfully searched and booked?


It says at the top of the page, "accepting reservations yet." I believe it's meant to say, "not accepting reservations yet."


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 24, 2022)

Years ago, Club Intrawest (CI) had a deal with HGVC to allow for some internal trading of inventory between the two companies. So you could contact CI and ask if they had access to a given week at a HGVC resort if they did, you'd use your CI points to book that room.  That deal between HGVC & CI went away many years before DRI bought CI.

RE the purchase of CI by DRI.
CI bylaws allow the developer to have 10 votes / ownership point  and regular owners have one vote / ownership point.  So the vote to allow the purchase of CI by DRI needed the developer to hold only 10% of the club ownership to be able to control the vote.  The developer also can get more ownership points by buying or building a resort and adding points from resort to the ownership trust which they did a few months before the sale of CI to DRI.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

holdaer said:


> All,
> Looks like former Club Intrawest/Embarc Palm Desert location will get rebranded as a Hilton Grand Vacation Club resort in Q3 2022.  It appears that current HGVC members will have access to this resort without being a HGV Max member.  On the flip side, Diamond Resort members will need to be a HGV Max member to gain access.  I see the highest value of HGV Max to be with Diamond Resort owners and not for current HGVC members.  Just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 57863


Re-branding for the Embarc clubs is the first step being done starting this fall and will take several months. Nothing has been finalized nor  announced concerning exchanging with Hilton or HGV Max. Note that currently, since Embarc is a "mature" timeshare with 95% of its points already sold to individual members, availability will mostly depend on reciprocal exchanges in HGV Max between Embarc members and Hilton owners or Diamond member/owners (or other exchange company offerings if one has an II or SFX membership for example) ...


----------



## NOLA47 (Jun 29, 2022)

Not sure where all the information is being found but please continue to share.  It’s interesting and appreciated.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 29, 2022)

I visited Embarc Palm Desert about 10 days ago while staying at a nearby resort, and spoke to the people at the front desk. Since I hadn't seen it offered this year among Interval International getaways (I've stayed there on II Getaways in the past, including last year), I assumed they would no longer be using II as their exchange company, which of course made sense since HGVC is affiliated with RCI. As expected, the front desk confirmed that to me, but they also told me they wouldn't be showing up as getaways on RCI either. That bit surprised me. They said they're only using third-party outlets (such as Expedia) for unit rentals. They also confirmed that the physical rebranding of the property as HGVC will occur at the end of the summer.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

PcflEZFlng said:


> I visited Embarc Palm Desert about 10 days ago while staying at a nearby resort, and spoke to the people at the front desk. Since I hadn't seen it offered this year among Interval International getaways (I've stayed there on II Getaways in the past, including last year), I assumed they would no longer be using II as their exchange company, which of course made sense since HGVC is affiliated with RCI. As expected, the front desk confirmed that to me, but they also told me they wouldn't be showing up as getaways on RCI either. That bit surprised me. They told me they are only using third-party outlets (such as Expedia) for unit rentals. They also confirmed that the physical rebranding of the property as HGVC will occur at the end of the summer.


Slight misinformation there. Interval is no longer the "official" exchange company in Embarc's Extraordinary Escapes program - it is now Destination Xchange (same as the Diamond properties) however many Embarc members took an independent Interval memberships when the Interval relationship was severed last year, and you should still see exchanges there - perhaps only through request first though. Members can still exchange points in Interval although the poi t cost of exchanges has gone up slightly. Embarc members can now also freely register with other exchange programs and I do know that SFX Resorts also has Embarc exchanges regularly as well.
For sure no getaways in II as those would be developer points offered and Hilton will want to use those possibly in HGV Max or just to sell - the developer only owns about 5% of the points in the Embarc trust.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

NOLA47 said:


> Not sure where all the information is being found but please continue to share.  It’s interesting and appreciated.


I'm an Embarc member, board director, and admin of the 6000+ members' Facebook group. We listen in on all the board meetings and info is shared quite extensively in the members-only FB group. Naturally, I can only repeat what is in the "public" arena, nothing from executive (in-camera) sessions


----------

